# Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl



## webei (23 November 2008)

Ich wünsche der Forenrunde zunächst einen schönen Sonntag.

Und dem schließe ich meine Erfahrungen mit einem Kreditkartenbetrug an:

Ich bin selbständiger Handelsvertreter mit eigenen werblichen Seiten im Internet. Aus beruflichen Gründen surfe ich also viele Seiten im Internet ab und auch Erotikseiten. Viele Dienstleistungen die ich beruflich beanspruche werden üblicherweise mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.

Beim routinemäßigen Check meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung sind mir folgende Posten aufgefallen:



> PAY-CONVRT_COM 		 /  	    	    	 	     	     			24,61 			-
> 34,62  				 				 				   USD 				 				 /  				1,40660
> + 		     				6 	   	  		WEBMILES
> 
> ...



Insgesamt wurden meinem Kreditkartenkonto also € 181,89 ohne meine Veranlassung belastet. 

Als erstes habe ich die Webseiten der angeblichen Abrechnungdienstleister besucht. Teilweise waren diese Webseiten geparkt, andere wiederum versuchen mit Drohnungen wie



> Under U.S.C. Title 18 Section 1029                                                     We actively prosecute and assist in prosecutions of fraud for individuals falsely claiming unauthorized use of credit cards. If you claim unauthorized charges, we will investigate and contact you!



oder 



> If you do choose to chargeback any transaction, please understand that it is our policy to prohibit those who do from ever joining any of site we own or operate in the future.



oder



> A billing chargeback will place your name, address, zip code, and credit card number into  an Internet fraud database. ALL INTERNET CREDIT CARD COMPANIES USE THIS DATABASE.  We DO NOT have any control over this fraud database.
> 
> If you chargeback your membership, the billing company WILL add your information to the  ban database. If you get into this database you will not be able to use that billing company  again. It is impossible to get off the ban lists.
> 
> *BE SMART! DON'T DESTROY YOUR INTERNET CREDIT BY BEING ADDED TO THIS LIST AND  INVESTIGATED FOR FRAUD! *



Ich habe mir dann mal den Spaß gemacht und bei diesen Zahlungsportalbetreibern angerufen und mir die angeblich abonnierten Seiten nennen lassen. Mir fiehl auf, dass es sich um amerikanische Telefonnummern handelte, die Gesprächspartner aber ein schlechtes Englisch sprachen. Einige dieser Seiten waren geparkt und hatten gar keine Möglichkeit, ein Abo abzuschließen und die anderen hatte ich auch nicht besucht. 

Darauf habe ich über die Internetschnittstelle zu meiner Bank die Umsätze als betrügerich und von mir nicht veranlaßt reklamiert. Die Bank hat mir darauf hin eine vorformulierte Eidesstattliche Versicheriungserklärung zugesandt, welche ich ausgefüllt und unterschrieben per Einschreiben an die Bank zurückgesandt habe. Ich habe also an Eides statt versichert, da0



ich diese Transaktionen nicht getätigt und nicht genehmigt habe
keine Person beauftragt habe, diese Transkation zu tätigen
die Karte auch keinen Dritten überlassen habe
keine Kenntnis davon habe, wer die Transkation getätigt hat oder haben könnte
keine Waren oder Dienstleistungen erhalten habe
Außerdem habe ich Strafantrag wegen Kreditkartenbetrugs gegen unbekannt gestellt.

Das weitere Verfahren der Bank war dann so, daß meine Kreditkarte gesperrt wurde und daß meine EV an die gegnerische ausländische Bank, die die Belastung meiner Kreditkarte veranlaßt hat, zur Stellungnahme und ggfs Begründung der Forderung weitergeleitet wurde. Zwischen den Banken gibt es wohl Verträge, die regeln, daß die gegnerische Bank die Forderung innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist begründen muß. Verstreicht die Frist ungenutzt, dann bucht die Bank des angeblichen Schuldners das Geld zurück.

Und so geschah es jetzt: Die Gelder wurden am Freitag wieder gutgeschrieben.

Das Strafverfahren ist noch offen, aber verspreche offen gesagt nicht viel davon, da die beteiligten Domänen Whois Protect haben und - wenn es sich um Betrüger handelt - in der Regel auch nur Quatschdaten im Whois stehen. Es kann aber auch sein, daß die Systeme der Abrechnungsdienstleister ohne deren Zutun manipuliert wurden, wenn sie denn schlecht gesichert sind.

Falls die betroffenen Dienstleister rechtliche Schritte (Mahnungen, Inkassobüro, Anwalt) gegen mich ergreifen, werde ich berichten.

*Fazit: Laßt euch von Drohungen der Abrechnungsdienstleistern nicht einschüchtern.*

Persönliche Konsquenz für mich ist, dass ich künftig versuchen werde, Zahlungen nur noch über PayPal abzuwickeln bzw über Lastschriftverfahren. Schreibt einfach die Dienstleiser an, stellt ihnen den Vertragsabschluß in Aussicht und laßt euch ein Angebot mit Zahlung per Lastschrift / PayPal zusenden. Die meisten gehen darauf irgendwie ein.

Schönes Wochende,
webei


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Falls der Betroffene noch hier ist, bitte melden.

diese Firmen haben einen holprigen Satz auf ihrer Webseite:
"If you do choose to chargeback any transaction, please understand that it is our policy to prohibit those who do *from ever joining any of site we own or operate* in the future."

Google ergibt:
"any of site we own or operate" - Google-Suche

Ein anderer Satz aus deinem Posting in Google

Also scheint es einen Zusammenhang hiermit zu geben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ternetseiten-und-abrechnungen.html#post258931

Es wäre eine Sache von Tagen für die Ermittlungsbehörden, alle Betroffenen ausfindig zu machen [das würde funktionieren wie bei KiPo-Ermittlungen] und der Sache nachzugehen. Das Ermitteln von Zusammenhängen zwischen den Seiten mit demselben Text ist eine reine Zeitfrage - würde ich dafür bezahlt werden, könnte ich das binnen 12 Stunden erledigen...
Bezahlt werden für so etwas die Polizeibeamten der entsprechenden Abteilungen 

Außerdem nützen whois protections in Einzelfällen nicht viel, zumindest kann man trotzdem auf die Schnittstellen kommen. Weder in den USA noch in Spanien sehe ich ein größeres Problem, Ermittlungen durchzuführen. Ob es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt oder ob da was Größeres dahinter steckt, kann man derzeit noch nicht sagen. Als "größer" würde ich dabei alles über 100 Mio Schadenssumme betrachten  (Der G*mbinoclan brachte es mit Kreditkartenschwindel auf 700 Mio $)

Aber Achtung! Was ist, wenn mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten auf illegalen Seiten eingekauft würde?


----------



## webei (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

@Aka-aka,

ich bin noch da. Auch für mich ist offensichtlich, dass hier eine Scammerbande am Werk ist.

Ermittlungen in den USA sind auch kein Problem, denn der Tatbestand des Identitätsdiebstahls ist in allen US Bundesstaaten ein Verbrechen vom Schweregrad 4 und wird damit härter bestraft als bei uns der Kreditkartenbetrug (in Colorado zB mit min 2 und max 6 Jahren Haft).

Da die Domänen bei Godaddy registriert sind und US Strafrecht verletzt ist, ist es auch für US Strafverfolgungsbehörden ohne weiteres möglich, die Whois Daten zu bekommen.

Schöne Grüße,
webei


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Interessant finde ich auch, dass es teilweise noch Seiten der Imagesoft SL gibt, auf denen aber bereits eine andere (britische) Firma steht - und die bei ersten Tests von einer durchaus bekannten "maltesischen" Firma abgerechnet werden. Diese gibt wiederum eine britische Firma als Kontakt an, die ebenfalls "Imagesoft" im Namen hat. (LB PV Imagesoft Ltd)


----------



## webei (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Die neuer Kreditkartenabrechnung ist da (Juchu) und es geht weiter :wall:



> 29.12.2008      NETBANX 49322174 / IM99 3NX       101,75 -
> 27.12.2008
> 29.12.2008     LES TROPEZIENNES / 83ST TROPEZ      0,02 -
> 27.12.2008
> ...


Ein allgemeines Manko der Kreditkartenabrechnungen ist, dass sie so buchungstechnisch nicht darstellbar sind. Daher habe ich die Bank um Spezifizierung der Umsätze gebeten und folgende Antwort erhalten:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfragen über das Kreditkartenbanking.
> 
> Bei den von Ihnen reklamierten Beträgen handelt es sich um Transaktionen, die unter Angabe Ihrer VISA Kartendaten über das Internet erfolgt sind.
> 
> ...


Anhand der Antwort ist klar, dass ich die Umsätze nicht getätigt habe. Online Glücksspiele habe ich noch nie gespielt, Bekleidungseinkauf für ct 2 ist wohl ehr ein Witz und auch nicht von mir veranlaßt und mit Skype habe ich auch noch nie telefoniert - mein VOIP Anschluß geht über GMX - und mein Internet ist bei T-Online. Entsprechend gibt es von diesen Anbietern weder online noch offline irgenwelche Auftragsbestätigungen oder Rechnungen.

Daher habe ich der Bank meinen Widerspruch per Fax inklusive der bereits dargestellten EV zugesandt. Am Montag werde ich dann Strafanzeige stellen.

Gruß
webei


----------



## webei (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Die Firma Netbanx kann weder das Buchungszeichen auf meiner Abrechnung noch meine e-mail Adresse einem Geschäftsvorgang zuordnen:



> Thank you for your email
> NetBanx is a payment processor for many different companies that trade online.
> We are writing to let you know that we have done a search under your email address but no transactions were found.
> In order for us to find what company is charging you we will need to do a
> ...



Unter der genannten Telefonnummer ist ständig besetzt. Soviel denn zum Service dieses Unternehmens.

Auch meine Bank hat geschrieben:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Fax vom 10.01.2009.
> Bei den von Ihnen reklamierten Beträgen handelt es sich um Transaktionen, die unter Angabe Ihrer VISA Kartendaten über das Internet veranlasst wurden.
> Sie teilten uns mit, dass diese Umsätze weder von Ihnen getätigt noch genehmigt wurden, es sich also um missbräuchliche Nutzungen Ihrer Kartendaten handelt.
> Aus Sicherheitsgründen haben wir deshalb Ihre VISA Karte gesperrt. Bitte setzen Sie sie ab sofort nicht mehr ein.
> ...



Morgen vormittag werde ich dann die gewünschte Strafanzeige erstatten.

Gruß
webei


----------



## webei (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Heute kam eine weitere E-Mail von meiner Bank:


> vielen Dank für die Zusendung der polizeilichen Anzeige.
> 
> Zur Klärung haben wir uns mit der Vertragsbank der Unternehmen in Verbindung gesetzt. Erfahrungsgemäß kann die Nachforschung einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Sie erhalten umgehend Gutschriften auf Ihrem Kartenkonto, sofern sich die Angelegenheit zu Ihren Gunsten klärt.
> 
> ...



Ärgerlich ist nur, dass meine Kreditkarte noch nicht erneuert wurde, obwohl das eigentlich für Freitag versprochen war. Aber davon wollte man heute bei der Hotline nichts mehr wissen ...

Gruß
webei


----------



## Dropper (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*



> Aus beruflichen Gründen surfe ich also viele Seiten im Internet ab und auch Erotikseiten.



Gerade Erotikseiten sind öfters von Exploits befallen. Nach gewöhnlichen Webshops, ist das DIE Quelle für hacker Kreditkarteninformationen zu erlangen.

Grund dafür ist einfach das solche Shops oder wie auch immer man das nennen kann, einfach nicht sicher sind...

Neulich habe ich wieder von einem Fall gehört, da wurde ein Erotikshop gehackt, und Kreditkarteninformationen gestohlen, es handelte sich um mehrere Millionen.



> Persönliche Konsquenz für mich ist, dass ich künftig versuchen werde, Zahlungen nur noch über PayPal abzuwickeln bzw über Lastschriftverfahren. Schreibt einfach die Dienstleiser an, stellt ihnen den Vertragsabschluß in Aussicht und laßt euch ein Angebot mit Zahlung per Lastschrift / PayPal zusenden




Sicherlich ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Sicherheit, aber Paypal ist alles andere als sicher...

Ich will auf das Thema Paypal nicht weiter eingehen, es gibt aber bessere Methoden Sicher und vielleicht sogar Anonym im Netz zu bezahlen. Ich kann dir mal einige auflisten:

Webmoney
Moneybookers
Paysafecard
eGold ( momentan geschloßen wegen Verschwörung zur Geldwäsche oO )
Western Union bzw. WM-Bank Transfer / Wirecard

Ich weiss das nicht jede Zahlungsmöglichkeit besteht bzw einfach abzuwickeln ist, dennoch sollte man bedenken das man lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen sollte. Ich persönlich kann dir Moneybookers empfehlen, wird immer größer


----------



## webei (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*



Dropper schrieb:


> Gerade Erotikseiten sind öfters von Exploits befallen.



Deswegen ist mein Heimnetz auch relativ gut geschützt und der PC bekommt regelmäßig seine Updates. Leider stellt die Exploit / Botnetzbande Erotikseiten zu Tausenden ins Netz, die in Wahrheit nur der Infizierung ungeschützter Rechner dienen. Es sind auch immer wieder die selben Domain-Registrare und die gleichen Hoster.



> Grund dafür ist einfach das solche Shops oder wie auch immer man das nennen kann, einfach nicht sicher sind...



Nicht nur das: Manche Shops werden von den Betrügern mit der Absicht betrieben, zunächst im Rahmen eines legalen Geschäfts die Kreditkartendaten abzugreifen und sie dann weiter zu verwenden.



> Neulich habe ich wieder von einem Fall gehört, da wurde ein Erotikshop gehackt, und Kreditkarteninformationen gestohlen, es handelte sich um mehrere Millionen.



Nun, mein Kreditinstitut selbst hatte im Dezember einen massiven Datendiebstahl zu beklagen. Angeblich sind die Täter gefaßt und Daten sichergestellt. Aber trotzdem tauscht die Bank alle VISA Karten aus ...



> Sicherlich ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Sicherheit, aber Paypal ist alles andere als sicher...


 Richig mögen tu ich Paypal auch nicht. Wer mal in den Genuß einer willkürlichen Kontosperrung gekommen ist wird das nachvollziehen können. Nach Meinung einiger Anwälte ist Paypals Kontosperrverhalten oft nahe am Tatbestand der Unterschlagung. Außerdem sind Paypals AGBs ein Hohn. Dort wird versucht, mit Endverbrauchern ein Gerichtsstand in London oder Luxembourg und die Anwendung des Rechts von England und Wales zu vereinbaren. Klagen gegen Paypal ist schwierig und dürfte nur aufgrund unerlaubter Handlung in Deutschland möglich sein. Jedenfalls hat Paypal in Deutschland nur eine Repräsentanz.

Auch in den USA ist Paypal nicht unumstritten (-> Welcome to PayPalSucks.com, PayPal Lawsuit, PayPal Alternative, PayPal Complaints, Fraud & Evil behind the PayPal system!



> Webmoney
> Moneybookers
> Paysafecard
> eGold ( momentan geschloßen wegen Verschwörung zur Geldwäsche oO )
> Western Union bzw. WM-Bank Transfer / Wirecard



Danke. Von den genannten Firmen habe ich auch schon gehört. Zusätzlich wurde mir mal epassporte empfohlen. Ich konnte mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.

Gruß
webei


----------



## webei (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Auf der aktuellen Kreditkartenrechnung wurde mir der NetBanx Umsazu in Höhe von € 101,75 wieder gutgeschrieben.

Gruß
webei


----------



## MaxMastermind (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Wirklich heftig was die dir da alles und wiederholt auch noch von deiner Kreditkarte abbuchen. Wäre es da nicht fast am Besten dir eine andere Kartennummer zu nehmen? Jedes Mal bei der Abrechnung beanstanden zu müssen ist ja wirklich mühsam, aber immerhin bekommst du dann dein Geld zurück.
Ich bin selbst auch dazu über gegangen die Kreditkarte nur sehr selten zu benutzen und nur bei Seiten bei denen ich mir absolut sicher bin. Für alles andere verwene ich die Paysafecard, die ich dafür wirklich zu schätzen gelernt habe. Das man die leider noch nicht überall nützen kann ist wohl ihr größtest Manko, aber das kommt hoffentlich bald noch.


----------



## wahlhesse (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Die Paysafecard wird momentan in großen Stil zu Geldwäsche und Betrugszwecken missbraucht!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## MaxMastermind (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Das stimmt leider. Aber liegt eben wohl daran das sich grundsätzlich um ein sehr sicheres Zahlungsmittel handelt. Wenn dir jemand den Code deiner Paysafecard klaut ist der Betrag weg der oben war, aber nicht mehr. Bei der Kreditkarte werden oft ganze Konten leer geräumt.
Ich finds immer wieder Schade das die Karte oft so missbraucht wird und einen schlecht Ruf hat. Aber das sich auch kriminelle Elemente der Paysafecard bedienen wird man wohl schwerlich verhindern können - leider!


----------



## Marco (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*



MaxMastermind schrieb:


> Bei der Kreditkarte werden oft ganze Konten leer geräumt.



Erzähl mal...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Leonhard2 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Ja leider wird mit fast allem Betrug angezettelt und solche Menschen finden immer Wege die Gutgläubigkeit anderer auszunutzen.
Aber prinzipiell ists ja gut wenns Alternativen gibt wie prepaids etwa - man hat halt da keine Daten angegeben, was auch gut ist im www.


----------



## Framboli (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Oh je ... noch jemand mit KK troubles :-/
Hab auch gerade gepostet, weil meine Visa schon zum zweiten Mal gehackt wurde ... und ich überleg jetzt auch auf Prepaids und Ähnliches umzusteigen, weil mir diese ganzen Sperr-/Rückhol-/Neuantrags-Aktionen langsam echt zu dumm werden ...


----------



## MaxMastermind (17 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

Ich kenn einen Fall von einem guten Freund von mir, der vom Kreditkarteninstitut angerufen wurde, ob er in den letzten paar Tagen in Übersee war. War er natürlich nicht, aber irgendwer hat seine Kreditkartennummer dort für Einkäufe mit extrem hohne Beträgen verwendet. Das Gute war, dass das dem Institut selber ein wenig komisch vorkam und die von daher nachgefragt haben. Aber ich frag mich was passiert wäre hätten sie das nicht getan? Vor der nächsten Rechnung wäre er wohl nicht drauf gekommen...


----------



## Framboli (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug bzw Identitätsdiebstahl*

stimmt .. so ging's mir... hatte plötzlich über 1000 Euro Rechnung, obwohl ich maximal 200 eingekauft hatte.

Na ich bin jetzt auf prepaids umgestiegen, so weits geht ... paysafecard für die meisten sachen und wo das nicht geht halt sonstige wertkarten etc.
Ist zwar nicht ganz so praktisch, weil mans immer extra kaufen gehen muss vorher, aber dafür sind maximal 10 Euro weg, wenn was passiert - das ist ne Weile weniger "Wert" als das stundenlange rumtelefonieren und ärgern wenn jemand die KK missbraucht ...


----------

